# Question: Wording in Uber insurance policy permits Ins. Co to collect from driver?



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

Several weeks ago someone posted in a thread that they had read the Uber policy and it contained a clause that allowed James River to collect from the driver what they had spent to cover the accident. Does anyone recall this and where it was posted?


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Do not think it was in the policy rather the terms of service. Under Indemnification section.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

KevinH said:


> Several weeks ago someone posted in a thread that they had read the Uber policy and it contained a clause that allowed James River to collect from the driver what they had spent to cover the accident. Does anyone recall this and where it was posted?


A full copy of the policy details (supposedly) can be reviewed here. The link came from Uber's website.
http://www.scribd.com/doc/234793312/Ridesharing-Insurance-Policy-7-14-14
http://www.scribd.com/doc/234793312/Ridesharing-Insurance-Policy-7-14-14


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Do not think it was in the policy rather the terms of service. Under Indemnification section.


Right. An insurance policy can't state that it would collect against an insured for paying a covered loss, that would go against all public policy.

My guess is the agreement is regarding non-auto incidents, like if an Uber driver raped a passenger and a civil judgement was awarded against Uber. In that case, anything they are forced to pay they would then try to recover from the driver.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Right. An insurance policy can't state that it would collect against an insured for paying a covered loss, that would go against all public policy.
> 
> My guess is the agreement is regarding non-auto incidents, like if an Uber driver raped a passenger and a civil judgement was awarded against Uber. In that case, anything they are forced to pay they would then try to recover from the driver.


Yea you would think, but it says ANY settlement. It did not specify non auto related. Basically said if an Uber driver costs us any money we can sue them to get it back, plus legal fees. But that is standard for any business to business relationship. Airports require Uber to indemnify them from judgments. Everyone is indemnifying everyone except the person at the end of the indemnification line. The Independent Contractor Driver. Only thing they could do is have the passenger sign a contract indemifying them every time they get in the car. Wonder what that would do for ratings.

Please sign here, initial these three spots and then I can start the trip.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

There are quite a few interesting tidbits in the policy.

Also, since I don't know, I presume the name Uber is just a trade name, *but the 'real' company we are engaged with is Raiser, LLC or at least it looks like it because the policy has that water mark all over it?*

*Anybody know?*


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Raiser is the shell company for UberX to keep liability off of Uber. All deleware corporations to get the favorable legal decisions. Probably some offshore companies in there as well to dodge taxes I would imagine.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Raiser is the shell company for UberX to keep liability off of Uber. All deleware corporations to get the favorable legal decisions. Probably some offshore companies in there as well to dodge taxes I would imagine.


Most companies incorporate in Delaware because of the chancery courts. Not sure what that is but I used to live in Delaware. The state is very business and banking friendly.


----------

